# RBR's Francois banged up in NorCal mtb crash...



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Lots of well-wishes over on MTBR but didn't see anything here. I know he would appreciate hearing from his roadie buddies as well  With all the work he puts into this site, it's the least I (we) could do. (Mods: sticky?)

Sounds like he's gonna be ok, but hopefully he's got some good pain meds close by...

A note from his wife on MTBR:

_Hello, this is Francis' wife, Cherubin. We just wanted to let you know that he's home now and is quietly recovering. After reading some of the messages posted, there was quite a few people whom I have never had the chance to meet yet, that took great care of him. Thank you, Thank you from the bottom of my heart. Our family (especially our 2 little ones) thanks you very much for making sure he got the proper help he needed. It was hard seeing Francis in the ER badly injured. Even in the ER, Francis couldn't believe how his friends helped him and had everything under control.

Francis won't be riding anytime soon (even though he thinks he'll be riding by next week). He's still making lots of jokes, walking a little and is on quite few heavy dosages of meds. He'll need more surgery later on the inside his mouth where he lost his teeth, as well as checking for any other loose teeth. He chipped quite a few of them. For now the laceration across his face will need to heal, as well as all the other cuts, bruises, and swelling on his face. The doctor said it was a pretty bad laceration, but should heal fine in time. His hands will take some time to heal, with the left one broken and the right with very tender muscles. Even though this was a major accident, we're thankful it wasn't more serious and feel blessed he wasn't alone.

Thank you all for thinking of him and wishing him a very fast recovery._

Sincerely,
Cherubin Cebedo

and a response from Msr. Francois:

_hey guys, my body is broke but my heart is full. thank you for your help on the trail and thank you for your support.

i wanted to bring everyone together at demo since that is my vision for mtbr
- bring riders together. and despite of the unfortunate incident, we've come to realize how close we are. heck even the rangers/foresters are our buds now. i could not have had a better set friends with me at the accident.

i've gone off that log a hundred times. there were too many folks though and my pace and line was off. my wheel fell off to the left and it was over. i've never been hurt before in a dozen years of riding. this is bad but it could have been worse. my neck and back are fine. my hands hurt like a mofo and it's a balancing act of painkillers and dizzines. oh mucho dental work is in my future.

friends and family all tell me i'm looking great. every time my 3-year old daughter sees me though she runs and cries. kids speak the truth and she says i look like an alien with hair!

anyway thank you again. peace and love to all._
francis aka francois

Again, all the best to you FC, and here's to quick recovery, good drugs and hot nurses 

MTBR thread:
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1976103#poststop


<img src="https://www.galang.com/francois/francois1.jpg">


----------



## rwbadley (Apr 13, 2002)

Sorry to hear of the accident Francois. We hope for a speedy recovery and soon you are able to ride again.

RW


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Dinger*

Sorry to hear about the dinger, Francios. Get well soon.


----------



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Take Care my man*

Francios,

I am so sorry to hear about you injuries. I am glad you were not alone on the ride and that you had all the help you could need to make it out of the Demo forest in one piece. I look forward to riding with you again whether on the road or on the trail. Just take your time getting better.

Chris


----------



## FrankDL (Oct 8, 2003)

What some guys will do just for a ride in a cool helo!

Best wishes and have a speedy recovery!


----------

